# Best date ideas



## Hope4us55123

As my user ID implies, I’m trying to be a better husband. 

I’d like to know what’s been a fun date idea that you planned for you and your significant other. I doesn’t have to be romantic, though that probably wouldn’t hurt. 

Thanks for brainstorming with me!


----------



## Evinrude58

Trip to a museum followed by baskin robbins

hike up a mountain trail, followed by a romantic meal in a secluded cabin with no WiFi and you can’t bring a copy of the Wall Street journal

babysitter for kids... a dancing lesson, followed by a night on a nice hotel with lots of foreolay and sex and no worries about washing the sheets


----------



## ccpowerslave

Make coffee, wash and gas her car (before she gets up), get donuts together, go on a hike in nature (ex. beach).

Obvious, but pick a new restaurant (search “most romantic”) make a reservation on the phone and ask them to order flowers for the table and hand over your credit card number to them.

Same thing as above except make the restaurant someplace you have to fly to, get a 5 star hotel room and book it on the phone so you can get flowers in the room and ideally a bottle of champagne in the Veuve Cliquot NV or above price tier. Book first or business class flights. Tell her she has a couple hours to pack an overnight bag because she’s going with you and lay it all out there but leave flowers as a surprise. If she can deal with surprises you can also just tell her what kind of clothes to pack.

Get on a chartered sailboat if near water. Cheaper version is to buy a ferry ride if near water.

Find an easy spot to bike if she does that and get her bike tuned up and ready to go without telling her so when she objects because her bike isn’t ready you can surprise her.

Miniature golf. Make sure if she’s bad to miss on purpose a few times. Get her to play skiball until she gets a prize.

Go to the turf club at a horse racing track, tell her ahead of time and take her shopping with for a fancy hat.


----------



## Young at Heart

Go wine tasting to a winery and then out to dinner. It is fun you both start to learn the kinds of wine you like as you are often given 4 to 6 small tastes of different varieties of wine.

There are also oil & vinegar stores where you can sample different kinds of olive oils and different and flavored vinegar.


----------



## RandomDude

Axe throwing...
Dancing...
Gokarting...
Virtual reality...
Archery...

I prefer dates where we do something together, my fiancee and I have a 1+ date per month rule, otherwise we get bogged down with home and duties.


----------



## theloveofmylife

Try something neither of you have ever done before. Novelty is good. 

I like active stuff. Laugh. Have fun. 

Flowers are always a nice touch, for romance. A single stem works for me. It's special without being too pricey.


----------



## Chaotic

My boyfriend and I are both partial to dates where we do something active (hiking, usually) and then reward ourselves with a nice dinner and pricy craft beers afterwards. I like the physical activity followed by a meal and drinks combo. Just fill in your favorite activity and meal.


----------



## frenchpaddy

you want to make things better , I don't know what you guys are into but with in mind of what you wish to do what would not think of setting up a photo shoot for your wife and buy her a dress or outfit for said photo shoot it can be very in-powering for a mother to find out that she still has her beauty anf she still turns you on , another point you need to show that you see her as the sexy woman you first found , if she likes shopping take her shopping for something sexy and later get her to try it on , take her for a meal even bring the kids for the meal at times is good to show you want to be invested in the kids if you have any , you need to be a father to them and there are many ways of doing this so if she sees you as a good father good father and nothing wrong with showing they that you love their mother , many grow up not seeing daddy showing any form of attraction to their mother ,


----------



## coquille

It depends on what she likes to do in general, but because this is going to be a special date that will be followed by more on a regular basis, I'd say make it easier and more enjoyable for both of you. I suggest you offer to spend the morning with the kids and take them out for lunch and give her a lot of time to prepare herself and relax before the date. Make reservations in a romantic restaurant (with sea view if you live not far from the coast) or on a hill or some restaurant where you can take a walk after dinner. Most theaters and indoor places are still closed these days, so if you would like to do something I think a couple massage before dinner would be nice. You mentioned in your other post that she might not be ready yet for a weekend getaway, so how about a night in a hotel? Arrange a baby sitter for the kids and go to a hotel after your dinner. Pick a hotel in your town so you are not far from the kids but you are on your own and spend the night there with your wife. Just the two of you. Take a bottle of champagne or have a late night drink in the hotel bar before you head to your room. I think to key to make it an enjoyable date for both of you is to take it easy and make it romantic. Also, don't forget to tell her that you intend to make dates a regular thing in your life as a couple. Schedule them in advance and make reservations together and plan activities together.


----------



## Diceplayer

Take her to the shooting range. Nothing sexier than a woman with a Glock.


----------



## CatOnAHotTinRoof

My husband and I had a blast doing a Goodwill date. We each had a $10 spending limit and neither was allowed to see what the other bought until the night of the date at a fancy restaurant. Needless to say it wasn’t just fun, it was quite outrageous and one of our best yet. Talk about looks we got. Let’s just say: I’m surprised they let us in,


----------



## jorgegene

A shooting outing is a great idea, but much better outdoors in a rural legal shooting area rather than indoors.
Make it a picnic.

If you want a romantic evening, watch some oldie but goodie classics like South pacific, Oklahoma, or anything rogers and Hammerstein. Glass of wine, or your favorite larger. Cant get much more romantic than 'one enchanted evening'!!


----------



## Droneflyer

My wife and I went to dinner and she had a little to much wine. We drove up into the hills and parked the car. She said you want to go to the back and do it. Next thing I know she opened her legs and I’m riding her in the back seat. Was some of the most spontaneous sex we have ever had.


----------



## MattMatt

Find a photographer who does old fashioned photography with costumes, etc.


----------



## Young at Heart

Diceplayer said:


> Take her to the shooting range. Nothing sexier than a woman with a Glock.


A couple of suggestions. Only if she already knows how to shoot. Teaching a wife or lover to do much of anything is a risky proposition. Ego's can be fragile. If she doesn't enroll her in a shooting safety and training course just for women. 

Then afterwards take her out to practice followed by dinner or a picnic.

P.S. I have never been a Glock fan, as I don't like most striker fired weapons, but I am old school and prefer hammers, even if they are concealed.


----------



## Mr.Married

Have a night wine tasting under the stars on a picnic blanket and present her with a certificate from the international star registry where you have had a star named after her. You will then remove your custom made bottle of wine with the printed label “ For my most beautiful star..”


----------



## fluffycoco

Mr.Married said:


> Have a night wine tasting under the stars on a picnic blanket and present her with a certificate from the international star registry where you have had a star named after her. You will then remove your custom made bottle of wine with the printed label “ For my most beautiful star..”


Very unique idea but sounds pricy.


----------



## CarlLaFong

Go fishing.

Spend a Saturday going to estate (tag?) sales.

Go to a play. 

Order a pizza and eat it at a picnic table in the park.

Build a dog house together.


----------



## D0nnivain

Focus on something she likes / enjoys. If she is anti-gun or afraid of them taking her shooting will backfire on you, big time. My husband really wants me to learn to shoot. I have no interest. If he tried to call taking me to a range a date, we'd have a fight not a romantic time. 

It's probably not even what you do or how much you spend but how you behave on the date. Pay attention to her. Listen when she talks. Talk about things she wants to discuss. Make eye contact. Do romantic courtly things like open doors & look into her eyes. 

That said fun activities in all price ranges include

1. playing tourist in a nearby town 

2. mini golf or real golf

3. picnic 

4. day at the beach, lake, pool 

5. seeing a play . . .off broadway, community theater or even your local HS is fine 

6. horseback riding 

7. hot air balloon ride 

8. weekend away 

9. going to a museum 

10 . going to a zoo; not just for kids DH & I had fun a while back at a tiger preserve looking at all the big cats 

11. attending a swanky charity event . . . in person dressed up stuff is making a comeback We have a few charities we support that have events


----------



## Mr. Nail

.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

MattMatt said:


> Find a photographer who does old fashioned photography with costumes, etc.


We did that. Whole family and wives. A great time!


----------



## theloveofmylife

Ammo is so expensive and hard to come by here right now, so I don't think the shooting range will work for us (at least not at the moment). I do want to try axe throwing though. 

I also think a zip line would be fun. A bit scary but also exciting. 

As for OP, I think any date that shows effort, shows you are thinking of her, will be a good one. Hopefully, she'll return the favor some time. 

I like it when we take turns choosing dates/restaurants etc.


----------



## heartsbeating

Panic rooms are fun. While we joked beforehand about being divorced by the end of it, we had a lot of fun. Lots of laughter during and interesting to see how our different strengths combined together. There were a couple of short moments of frustration shared yet still interesting to see aspects of ourselves in that setting and our shared dynamic. The staff said how good it was watching us as we worked so well together as a team. And we remain married.  Went to dinner afterwards and were still laughing over some of the aspects of the game.

Exploring nature trails and hiking is a good one. We do share a lot of fun banter with various activities, and with nature scenarios it's no different. However, last one we went on we saw a 'trail' from where we were that steeply went upwards. We decided to start going up to see how we'd go. While sometimes I'm inclined to forge ahead with something, I'm also scared of heights and wasn't wearing footwear with much grip. Halfway I turned to see how it'd be getting back down. Batman was slightly ahead of me. I momentarily froze as I couldn't see how I'd manage to get back and told him I'd have to just live out my days there now. Fear cloaked in dramatic joking. He came down, nonchalantly, and positioned himself in front of me to help. While I was telling him I didn't know how I'd manage to get down, he was reassuring me that all I needed to do was one step. And so I took the one step. Pause. Okay, now just do this step. He relayed that panicking wouldn't help and I just needed to keep it contained to what was right in front of me - that being one step. Needless to say, I made it down.  That might sound like I'm a pain-in-the-wotsit to some, yet it was still a great date. Plus, even though we have been together for many years and I know him well, it did highlight to me how he approaches certain things... and how I could learn from that.


----------



## heartsbeating

Oh and historical tours... even being a tourist in your own area. Gain some knowledge, share thoughts afterwards.


----------



## Diceplayer

theloveofmylife said:


> I do want to try axe throwing though.


We want to try this as well. But I wonder how anyone thought it was a good business model to combine ax throwing with drinking alcohol.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Diceplayer said:


> We want to try this as well. But I wonder how anyone thought it was a good business model to combine ax throwing with drinking alcohol.


I don't know, but I know a lot of folks do.

I've done it sans alcohol with my sons.


----------



## D0nnivain

Diceplayer said:


> But I wonder how anyone thought it was a good business model to combine ax throwing with drinking alcohol.


Good business model absolutely. Look at how many people are willing to pay for something others do for free on their own properties. lol 

Safe / sane -- hell no. I can't imagine what the liability insurance on this business costs per month.


----------



## jonty30

Hope4us55123 said:


> As my user ID implies, I’m trying to be a better husband.
> 
> I’d like to know what’s been a fun date idea that you planned for you and your significant other. I doesn’t have to be romantic, though that probably wouldn’t hurt.
> 
> Thanks for brainstorming with me!


Cook dinner and have a sincere conversation.
It can be one of those concierge type meals.


----------



## Jimmysgirl

Any date is the perfect date to me lol. Things I'd LOVE:
A helicopter ride. 
Hiking to a waterfall
Jumping in a giant ball pit (why don't they make them adult size?)
A day riding coasters
Berry picking
Those photo booths where you dress up in old timey outfits 
An arcade to play ski ball and air hockey
Going to a playground and him pushing me on the swings 
A chocolate tasting event!!
Horseback riding (if you can do that with no clue how lol)
Go carts
Pedicures
A comedy club
Dinner on a train
A murder mystery
Camping in a yurt
A night in a tree house hotel
Going crabbing or on a chartered fishing boat
A day shooting "big" guns
Sitting in a hot spring
Going to see fireworks 
Biking rail trails
Riding one of those horse carriages through the city
Finger painting a picture together
Doing something together for someone else without them knowing
A mud run
A lantern event
An inflatable race 
Tubing down the river

Yes, I really do want to do everything lol
Truly tho, the perfect date would be going for a walk, him holding my hand, telling me I'm beautiful while he hands me a bouquet of flowers he'd picked along the way. Sometimes the best things don't cost a dime


----------



## theloveofmylife

Diceplayer said:


> We want to try this as well. But I wonder how anyone thought it was a good business model to combine ax throwing with drinking alcohol.


Right?

We went and checked it out yesterday. Definitely different. We had a good time, and we will probably go again. This one doesn't serve alcohol, but that could get ... interesting.


----------

